# Crew Wanted for BVI Charter



## duncankime (Sep 17, 2010)

We've got a few spaces left on a 52 Gibsea that we've chartered in BVI for May 10-21. Cost is $1,400 inclusive of everything except dinners. Seeking couples or singles in their 30-40s to join us. Trip is currently one couple and three single women in their 30's and 40's. Any questions, just let us know.


----------



## dbecker7007 (Sep 24, 2010)

*BVI charter*

I'm interested. Single 40+ male. ASA 104 class certified in the BVIs.


----------



## duncankime (Sep 17, 2010)

Drop me an email at [email protected] and we can chat further. Thx. DK


----------

